# new girls



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

hey all, just got a little group of girls.. hope you like them i know i do!

first, a gorgeous dove? tan satin (please correct me if anyone has a better idea of her type)


















a BEW though she is kinda just off white









a siamese-ish girl









a black/white broken/piebald









and a chocolate-white-tan, has patches of all 3 colours









only pet lines but i adore all of them!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Gasp! I'll take them all!  But especially the dove tan satin... just love them. The siamese/himalayan is wonderful too though.


----------



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

thank you! what would be the best partners for these girls?


----------

